# Sound Blaster 24 bit, 7.1 driver



## bofoaok (Apr 22, 2006)

I have lost my disc for the driver. When I went to the web site I found error page because evidently they are now defunked. Got any answers for a driver?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Go to *Creative* and click AutoUpdate - your card will be detected and drivers/software provided for downloading.


----------



## bofoaok (Apr 22, 2006)

Hmmm, your page is different than the one I went to yesterday. Seems to be downloading ok at this point. I will let you know if it works for me.

Thanks for your quick response.
B


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it working now?


----------

